# Controller for DC Motor with Regen?



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello

From historic Part, the Vehicle is one of 140 Volkswagen Golf_2 Citystromer from 1985.
When i bought the car, it was driven by 96 Volt Lead acid Batteries, so i drived the first 3000 miles.
Then i began to rebuilt them to Lithium Ionen Batteries.
As i heard, the same Motor and Controller was also for the Jetta, with 180V, i rebuilt the Voltage to 185V, an drived continguing 20.000miles.

Now, the old original Thyristor Controller is broken (27 Years old) and iam looking for an good solid Controller, because i drive over 20.000 miles in the Year and Journey´s far away from home (With additional fast chargers).

Iam looking to keep my Batterie Voltage of 185V, because the Car is fast (100 miles/hour Topspeed), but when i look for Controllers, i only find Kelly till 144V with Regen or Zilla, Soliton without Regen, but can do 185V!

(In south Germany, it has enough hills, you will like Regen)

In the meantime i built myself an Controller to keep the 185V and drived with it 125miles, but i need Regen!

It is a SepEx Motor, but the Field Current is supply by my own Circuit which do Field weaking, depending on currently Motor RPM.

So iám looking for an permanent Motor Controller with Regen. 
(Which would easier to get, so i hope...)

At the moment i keep an Kelly KDHE on eye, with 144V/800A (black body)

3 Years Ago, i testet a Kelly 120V Sep Ex Controller in the grey/silver body. With this Kelly i had only problems, because the Field control does not do as you want, somebody had this Problem here in the Forum too.

Because of this i built an own Field Weaking circuit and so i need a Regen Controller for the Rotor.

Have you an idea for me? 
(185V Controller for permanent Magnet motor with Regen)


best regards 
Daniel


----------



## jacques (Nov 24, 2012)

hello, i am new to this forum and am in the middle of my MG Midget conversion with a Motenergy ME1008 motor. i am trying to decide whether to build my own controller. i live in the USA and the Kelly never returns my emails to some technical questions i have. Alltrax is the same. they do not return repeated requests. further to get a Kelly controller either from their site or froma dealer here in the USA it comes from China. no one stocks a model KDZ72301, (in my case). the economy must be sooo great that companies do not need our money. for me i just wanted something simple, even without programming as this car will never go on the highway: 40mph tops, maybe. getting my head back into electronics i found that Cree makes SiC-MOSFET devices. these have a breakdown voltage of 1200v! then looking around i found Vishay few months ago announced a very interesting chip: VO3120 and VO3150 (2.5 and 5 amp) IGBT and MOSFET drivers that is optically isolated. very cool!

when a company does not respond to ones repeated questions however stupid they may seem to them, then how do they expect me to trust them for say warranty repairs. i am old enough to recall when schematics and details were available with nearly each electronics one buys. the controller industry is very independent now it seems and we as users and experimenters ought to put them in their place buy designing better more efficient controllers.

they are all overpriced!


----------

